# air flow



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi,
Quick question. When I turn on my air temperature dials to 1 or 2, I don't get much air flow. When I turn it to three and four, it seems to works fine. Just wondering if this is normal.
Thanks


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Hmm... I kinda have the same problem. The driver and passenger air vents work fine, but the middle vents seem to be too weak. Not much air coming out, even at full blast. Does anyone here experience the same problem?


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*question about pricing*



gingertwist said:


> Hi,
> Quick question. When I turn on my air temperature dials to 1 or 2, I don't get much air flow. When I turn it to three and four, it seems to works fine. Just wondering if this is normal.
> Thanks


This question of mine does not relate to yours although I know you recently bought your X-trail. Could you tell me if $29,000 is reasonable for an SE AWD with a manual transmission, that includes only the freight and PDI not taxes. I hope to become more knowledgable and be able to share more info when I actually receive my trail. Thanks


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Pattieanne said:


> This question of mine does not relate to yours although I know you recently bought your X-trail. Could you tell me if $29,000 is reasonable for an SE AWD with a manual transmission, that includes only the freight and PDI not taxes. I hope to become more knowledgable and be able to share more info when I actually receive my trail. Thanks


My SE AWD is automatic, and I paid approx $31800 including freight & PDI, no taxes. I think there is a $1000 add on for automatic, so $29000 sounds good.


----------

